# Awsome animated mouse cursor!!!

## red_over_blue

I love eye candy, and this X tweak will get anyone drooling over linux!

1.  You have to be running XFree 4.3.0 (I think 4.2.99 or something might work, but I'm not sure), so first step is to emerge it:

```

limbo root# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge xfree

```

2.  Go to http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=mouse and download one of the X11 mouse themes.  I especially like the "Blue Glass XCursors 3D"

3.  As root, go to the following directory, and then move the tar file there.

```

limbo root # cd /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/icons/

limbo root # mv /home/john/5532-BlueGlass-XCursors-3D-0.3.tar.bz2 .

```

4.  Uncompress the tar.  Use the -j in this case since it is a bz2, but if it were a gz replace the "j" with a "z".

```

limbo root # tar -jxvf  5532-BlueGlass-XCursors-3D-0.3.tar.bz2

```

5.  Copy the cursor directory that was created to the current directory.

```

limbo root # cp -R BlueGlass-XCursors-3D-0.3/Blue/ .

```

6.  Edit the file that specifies your default mouse cursor set and change it to Blue.  This is in the "default" directory off of the directory we are currently in.

```

limbo icons # nano default/index.theme

```

and have it read:

```

[Icon Theme]

Inherits=Blue

```

7.  Restart you X session (log out of your desktop manager and log back in).  You should be good to go!!!

This is serious eye candy.  Take a look at the pics provided where you download the cursors from, and then imagine them fluidly animated and spinning around an axis.... very cool.

Please let me know what you think if you get it to work ok, and post if you have any questions I might be able to answer.

----------

## rbonthond

tried it..

it is serious eyecandy

been staring at my mouse for the last half hour...

way to much eyecandy, i'll never get any work done this way   :Smile: 

----------

## pjp

Just curious if KDE is required?

----------

## red_over_blue

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Just curious if KDE is required?
> 
> 

 

Not sure I understand your question exactly, but if you mean does it work in something like windowmaker, then yes it does.  I don't ever use KDE and it works perfectly under windowmaker.

----------

## guero61

Nope, kde isn't; it's an X thing.  Your cursors are handled in X; think -- you could use those nice pretty things on "Xsession", who wouldn't want that?

----------

## pjp

Yes, if they would work within another environment besides KDE.  I figured they would, just making sure.  Someday 4.3 will be stable  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lurid

I'm still having issues with mouse cursors.  I'm using the included whiteglass theme.  Under Fluxbox, whenever the cursor is over a Gnome program (galeon, xchat, even xmms) the cursor becomes HUGE.  Its terrible.  Over the desktop, its fine.  When I try a different theme (I actually tried the exact same one the original poster described) the cursor is only in that theme over the desktop.  Going to any other program makes it revert back to whiteglass.

----------

## red_over_blue

I am using xmms with windowmaker and don't experience the problems you are describing.  

Do you think it could be a problem specific to flux?  I wish I had an answer for you, but I really have no idea.

Do you have KDE installed?  Do you experience the same problems there?

----------

## lurid

I haven't noticed the problems in KDE, but I'm having problems with KDE at the moment (long story) and so I'm back to using Flux. The default size of the whiteglass theme is very large, so I've changed it in .Xdefaults, it seems to revert back to default size with the programs I mentioned.  If anything it might be a Gnome issue since they're Gnome programs.

----------

## dylix

i just installed them. all i can say, it wow!.. thats nice.. i'm happy w/ my Virge VX, cus my geforce2 just went dead sunday  :Sad:  no 3d for me.. oh well, but atleast my icons have a shadow  :Smile: 

----------

## PARENA

I'm using the Silver ones... Man, that is some seriously upsetting eye candy... woah...

----------

## DrSeltsam

Jsut a little note ...

You don't have to install the whole stuff as root. Every user has a .icons directory in his home dir. Just put the cursor stuff including the index.theme into ".icons/default". Works very well here :o).

----------

## idl

what the.... whats wrong with that hands finger?! ITS HUGE! all the same, i'm still gonna try em out  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lockup

im getting similar problems to the other people in this thread ( i use enlightenment): when my mouse is over gnome stuff or kde stuff the cursor is "ok" (and its what i set it at in the xfree core configs) but when i move it over my background it becomes horrible (as usual:P

----------

## eNTi

looks great, but they are flickering. are there any special settings needed here?

----------

## royko

I'm using animated cursors (I chose the Gold version of the theme posted above) on Flux, and I have no problems with my cursor changing over xmms or gnome-terminal.

I also set the size to 16 in .Xdefaults.

Not sure why you are having problems.  I didn't really do anything special.

----------

## metalhedd

Wow... fantastic.

Follow the directions exactly to the letter, and they're working perfectly for me.  this is quite possibly some of the best eye candy everrrr...

----------

## pirlouit

 *lurid wrote:*   

> I'm still having issues with mouse cursors.  I'm using the included whiteglass theme.  Under Fluxbox, whenever the cursor is over a Gnome program (galeon, xchat, even xmms) the cursor becomes HUGE.  Its terrible.  Over the desktop, its fine.  When I try a different theme (I actually tried the exact same one the original poster described) the cursor is only in that theme over the desktop.  Going to any other program makes it revert back to whiteglass.

 

Am using fluxbox with that cursor, everything works just fine.

Restart X for it to take properly...

----------

## hook

mmm  :Wink:  ...i use the siver one, but others are nice too ...maybe when i change  the look of my fluxbox ...for now it's white-silver-blue-ish ...so silver rocks  :Smile: 

----------

## eyevee99

I hate the new cursors and want to change them back to the old default style from XFree 4.2.  The only thing I like about the new cursor is the transparency.

Where do I do this?  The Mouse setting application has no effect.

UPDATE:  Edit you /usr/share/cursors/xfree/default/index.theme file and comment out the line "inherits=whiteglass"

```

#inherits=whiteglass

```

Last edited by eyevee99 on Fri Apr 18, 2003 9:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lockup

well now not only does E override cursor outside normal apps, but it flickers now...gah

edit: and after restarting X it seems all cursors are gone (but i still have E's ugly ones) and im stuck with the annoying small transparant grey...fun

----------

## eyevee99

REsizing in gnome flickers too.

----------

## Narada

How can I stop enlightenment 16.5 from overriding the xfree 4.3 choice of cursor set such as blueglass?  At the moment, I get the blueglass cursor in applications but the plain black E cursor on desktop and elsewhere.  Any help much appreciated.

----------

## telex4

And now you all download and use YellowDot cursors instead, because they were made by a Gentoo user   :Razz: 

----------

## Reformist

Finally, some decent eyecandy in linux (eh.. cursor wise)!

Thanks for recomending these cursors, they are so sweet! First tactful animated cursors I've ever seen, and they work well to boot!

Note in the tutorial above, this line should be changed:

 *Quote:*   

> limbo root # cd /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/icons/ 

 

Because the new path with the newest ebuild xfree-4.3.0-r2 places cursors in the directoy /usr/share/cursors/xfree (much easier to remeber IMO).

Excellent tip! This needs to have a sticky, because everyone needs to see this over the course of time! lol my little text cursor is ROTATING IN 3D! That's excellent! And, it's non-obtrusive and functional at the same time! Going to be hard to compete with these cursors (to all you cursor designers out there).

BTW the preview on KDE-look doesn't do the cursor's justice; fine, they look nice, but what is impressive is their smooth animation and well-done 3d rotation etc., and as I recall, the screenshots are static. Give them a test run.

----------

## Reformist

Also, I do get the weird flicker behavior form time to time. I left my cursor sitting on my desktop, and with nothing running, it was fine (animating), started flickering (while still animating) and then returned back to normal after about a second of flickering... very strange.

Once again, these cursor's are gorgeous!

----------

## lurid

Hah!  I finally got it working.  Even switching to KDE didn't fix it all the way.  I got pretty cursors, but only when stretching windows.  Basically it was always defaulting back to whiteglass, which was what I was using before.  I renamed the whiteglass folder (to whiteass, heh) and boom.  There are my pretty cursors.  :D

----------

## nacs

The easiest ways to install these cursors (but on a per user basis) is to simply extract the files and moving them to the ~/.icons directory.

That's it. Just restart X and it'll show the new cursors.

----------

## jbrown

The way the pointer rotates is strangely calming...

----------

## shm

I love the yellow dot cursors... very little animation, which is a good thing. perfect usability.

----------

## OdinsDream

This is a great tip. I'm loving these cursors. However, I'm having one bug that I can't track down.

The cursors look great, no flickering. Whenever my monitor goes on powersave, though, then I move the mouse to get it back...I have a residual "X" cursor wherever the previous one was left.

The cursor is the same one you get when you're starting X, and the checkered background is still on the screen. It's a black X with a white outline.

This remains on the screen, above all other window elements, until I either reload X, or, as I just discovered, take a screenshot with GIMP.

The blue cursors are still working just fine, but how do I stop this black X from appearing?

----------

## telex4

 *shm wrote:*   

> I love the yellow dot cursors... very little animation, which is a good thing. perfect usability.

 

Why thank you  :Smile:  I tried some of the more flashy sets for a while, and found that after 5 minutes I was reverting to the default X cursors because they were too distracting, so I made my own  :Smile:  Pretty easy to do, actually.

----------

## Reformist

 *Quote:*   

> I have a residual "X" cursor wherever the previous one was left. 

 

I have this exact same problem, on my laptop, which has 2 mouse devices connected to it (one touch pad, one usb mouse). Perhaps that is relevant. Anyway, I get that same problem, the big black X cursor sitting in the middle of my screen from time to time; it happens if I flip out of X to a command line, and then flip back in. It also happens quite frequently when the ugly X cursor has appeared, and I restart Xfree, and upon restarting it the X cursor will appear where ever my cursor is (in the corner, in the middle, where ever).

Also, this did not happen with just the nice rotating cursors, but with any themeable cursor besides the defaults (including whiteglass).

----------

## barlad

 *Quote:*   

> Also, I do get the weird flicker behavior form time to time. I left my cursor sitting on my desktop, and with nothing running, it was fine (animating), started flickering (while still animating) and then returned back to normal after about a second of flickering... very strange. 
> 
> Once again, these cursor's are gorgeous!

 

See the post I made about a problem with cursors on XFree. I had the very same problem. I solved it by disabling Hardware Rendering of the cursors in my XF86Config. That only works if you are using nvidia drivers.

----------

## hook

the only thing that bothers me is that it flickers when i play planeshift and a square inch around it that's a few seconds late with refreshing of the image

----------

## jesterspet

Having just read this thread, I thougt it would be cool to try out.

Since I am remoting in to my Linux box, I cannot tell if it worked. however, I do have one thing to add to this thread.

If you do not have a ~/.icons directory, and the cursers you want to try out are in the /usr/share/cursors/xfree directory, make the .icons  directory in your home directory and simply symlink the directory you want to try.

```
cd

mkdir .icons

ln -sv /usr/share/cursors/xfree/gentoo/ 
```

This serves two functions.

 Eliminates multiple/redundant copies of the files, thus saving disk space (hey, 1kb saved is 1kb earned)

 If you don't like what you are using, you can simply kill the symlink an resort back to your previous cursors.  This makes trying out the ones available, much simpler.

Also if you are in a multiuser enviroment, you can also throw this tip in your /etc/skel/ directory and have each new user using nifty looking cursors  :Exclamation: 

----------

## hook

 *barlad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> See the post I made about a problem with cursors on XFree. I had the very same problem. I solved it by disabling Hardware Rendering of the cursors in my XF86Config. That only works if you are using nvidia drivers.

 

...hmmm, where exactly is this option? ...i've searched the whole XF86Config but it's not there

----------

## brainlock

Here is my first ebuild ever!!! Please read the message at the bottom after you emerge.

1) Create the /usr/local/portage/x11-themes/xcursors3d directory;

2) Copy this into a file called xcursors3d-0.1.ebuild in that directory:

```
# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

DESCRIPTION="Animated 3D XCursors (gold, silver and blue)"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.kde-look.org/"

SRC_PATH0="http://www.kde-look.org/content/files"

SRC_URI="${SRC_PATH0}/5507-Golden-XCursors-3D-0.7.tar.bz2

   ${SRC_PATH0}/5532-BlueGlass-XCursors-3D-0.3.tar.bz2

   ${SRC_PATH0}/5533-Silver-XCursors-3D-0.3.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="LGPL-2.1"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86 ppc sparc ~alpha ~mips ~hppa arm"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=">=x11-base/xfree-4.3.0"

S=${WORKDIR}

src_install () {

   dodir /usr/share/cursors/xfree

   cp -dR Golden-XCursors-3D-0.7/gold ${D}/usr/share/cursors/xfree/gold3d

   cp -dR Silver-XCursors-3D-0.3/Silver ${D}/usr/share/cursors/xfree/silver3d

   cp -dR BlueGlass-XCursors-3D-0.3/Blue ${D}/usr/share/cursors/xfree/blue3d

}

pkg_postinst () {

   einfo

   einfo "To switch to one of these cursors, you must modify \"index.theme\""

   einfo "(in the \"/usr/share/cursors/xfree/default/\" directory) as follows"

   einfo "and then, restart X:"

   einfo "   -for the gold cursor:   inherits=gold3d"

   einfo "   -for the silver cursor: inherits=silver3d"

   einfo "   -for the blue cursor:   inherits=blue3d"

   einfo

}
```

3) Create a digest for the ebuild :

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-themes/xcursors3d/xcursors3d-0.1.ebuild digest
```

4) emerge and you will have all 3 animated cursors

Hope it works for you

Brainlock[/code]

----------

## r101

 *hook wrote:*   

>  *barlad wrote:*   
> 
> See the post I made about a problem with cursors on XFree. I had the very same problem. I solved it by disabling Hardware Rendering of the cursors in my XF86Config. That only works if you are using nvidia drivers. 
> 
> ...hmmm, where exactly is this option? ...i've searched the whole XF86Config but it's not there

 

You want to put

```

Option     "HWCursor"   "false"

```

in your device section, e.g.

```

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Geforce 2"

   Driver      "nvidia"

#   Option      "RenderAccel"  "true"

   Option     "HWCursor"   "false"

EndSection

```

----------

## leonov

I'm using the 'silver' animating set, at 1600x1200 - the movement is quite subtle at that res.  I too had to disable Hardware rendering of the cursor (see above) to stop the annoying flicker.

Does anyone have any more data on this problem?  

Does it happen with the old (3???) series of drivers?  Does running is Software mode have any adverse performance effects?  Does anyone have any word on whether the problem is known about / slated for fixing with NVidia?

----------

## hook

the flickering stopped, but i still get that really annoying flickering/lag in planeshift ...any idea how i can solve that?

----------

## Qweasda

 *royko wrote:*   

> I'm using animated cursors (I chose the Gold version of the theme posted above) on Flux, and I have no problems with my cursor changing over xmms or gnome-terminal.
> 
> I also set the size to 16 in .Xdefaults.
> 
> Not sure why you are having problems.  I didn't really do anything special.

 

Where is this file? I looked all over but didn't see it. And what do I add/change in it to get my size smaller? Thanks...

----------

## Narux

Try:

```
nano ~/.Xdefaults
```

It doesn't exist by default (at least for me).

The contents you might want would be:

```
Xcursor.theme: gold

Xcursor.size: 16
```

Edit: added missed word  :Smile: Last edited by Narux on Mon May 05, 2003 7:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Qweasda

Thanks, I tried that but my size is still the same.

I know it's accessing the file though, because whatever I change the font to in it changes it.

----------

## Chuckles

in enlightenment i can only get the animated cursors working overtop of other programs, xterm, phoenix, etc. but over the desktop and gaim it reverts back to the regular black icon. does anyone have any idea how to fix this?

----------

## Chuckles

i didnt see an edit button, but it seems that the cursor doesnt work in any gnome program or on the enlightenment desktop.  i dont know if it works with kde apps, as i have none.  do i have to assign this kind of new cursor to enlightment somehow? and then to all the gnome apps?

----------

## D-Noc

I use the the BlueGlass pointers

They look really nice, but raises a couple of questions:

1. When I drag files, the pointer is replaced by the original black pointer, untill I stop dragging the file around  :Smile: 

Does this happen for all of you???

2. Wish way does that blue, animated pointer turn...

The more I look at it, the more confused I get.

Sometimes I would say clockwise and sometimes counterclockwise...

... great fun  :Laughing: 

D-Noc

----------

## Woody

nauseatingly beautifully. 

ta

----------

## iwasbiggs

Personally, like the silver ones most. Excellent cursors though! Thanks for the heads up!

----------

## Slynix

Oh forgot to reply about the ability to use this in enlightenment.

If you do it this way youll only get the animated cursor over various program windows.

However there is both a patch and tweaking ways available. Search www.google.com for something simular and you should find enlightenments forum with patch in the dev section.

----------

## Lovechild

Great now I can get the cursors back I had on my RedHat 9 setup... cool, those were beautiful.

----------

## milothurston

 *Slynix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> However there is both a patch and tweaking ways available. Search www.google.com for something simular and you should find enlightenments forum with patch in the dev section.

 

If anyone finds this elusive information, please would they post it here? I can't find any sign of it anywhere. The nearest I could come is this:

http://www.geocrawler.com/archives/3/263/1999/5/0/2173604/

However, I've not been able to make anything useful of it.

The problem is that now, having seen this most excellent animated cursor, the basic enlightenment one is more horrible than ever! However, enlightenment is still the best wm for me.

Milo.

----------

## milothurston

 *milothurston wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If anyone finds this elusive information, please would they post it here? I can't find any sign of it anywhere. The nearest I could come is this:
> 
> 

 

Suddenly, it popped up:

http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=1995724&forum_id=6427

Now to work out what to do with it...

Milo.Last edited by milothurston on Wed May 21, 2003 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## milothurston

Here's yet another possibility:

http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=2030986&forum_id=810

I'd be interested to know if anyone has 100% success with this.

Milo.

----------

## milothurston

After one false start, this actually works. Watch out, though, as one attempt made the mouse pointer invisible.

I didn't write it - the link in one of my previous posts will take you to the mailing list where the author is shown.

```

#! /bin/sh

#

# A little bash script to add links for the Enlightenment default cusors

# to the 'standard'(?) names as used in the KDE Art X11 cursor themes

# for Xfree86 4.3 XCursor extension

#

# IMPORTANT

# ---------

# Use at your own risk; I take no responsibility as to the results.

# Released under BSD licence.

#

# USAGE

# -----

# download and install an X11 cursor theme.

# cd to the themes 'cursors' directory, run this script.

#

# Finding XFree86 4.3 Cursor Hashes

# ---------------------------------

# This is how I quickly found the cursor hashes- if I'm missing any (the

# Etheme I use may not use them all...) please add to this script.

# execute in a term:

# killall enlightenment

# XCURSOR_DISCOVER=true enlightenment >out.txt

# ...move mouse about, get all the cursors

# Ctrl-C

# enlightenment

# ...take a look at out.txt.  You'll find two dumps & hashes/cursor.

# My limited understanding is that one is the mask (not replaced by XCursor)

# the other is the foreground bitmap- this is the hash that XCursor replaces

#

# How to make life easier with themes that include their own cursor definitions

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# This is what I did- YMMV:

# cd ~/.enlightenment

# cd themes/<your favourite theme>

# ... take a look at cursors.cfg; should include cursors/cursors.cfg

# ... assuming this is true

# cd cursors

# mv cursors.cfg cursors.cfg-orig

# touch cursors.cfg

# ... theme should now use Enlightenments built in cursors.

# ... NB- restart X- using restart from Enlightenments menu doesn't clear

# ... all it's caches, or something.

#Cursor image name: 8192cb1ccc988a2b2a866ce8b080a082

#**              

#* **            

# *  **          

# **   **        

#  **    **      

#  * *     **    

#   * *      **  

#   ** *       **

#    ** *       *

#    * * *     * 

#     * * *   *  

#     ** * *   * 

#      ** * *   *

#      * * * * * 

#       * * * *  

#       **   *   

#Cursor hash 8192cb1ccc988a2b2a866ce8b080a082 returns 0x0

ln -s left_ptr 8192cb1ccc988a2b2a866ce8b080a082

#Cursor image name: bf1830a128000086a08103becb80207e

#       *        

#      * *       

#     *  **      

#    *** ***     

#   *  * *  *    

#  **  * *  **   

# * **** **** *  

#*             * 

# ****** ******  

#  **  * *  **   

#   *  * *  *    

#    *** ***     

#     *  **      

#      * *       

#       *        

#                

#Cursor hash bf1830a128000086a08103becb80207e returns 0x0

ln -s fleur bf1830a128000086a08103becb80207e

#Cursor image name: 6040000080019ce48010d4555655d95e

#                

#                

#     *    *     

#    **    **    

#   * *    * *   

#  *  ******  *  

# *            * 

#*  * * * * * * *

# ** * * * * * * 

#  ** ******* *  

#   ***    * *   

#    **    **    

#     *    *     

#                

#                

#                

#Cursor hash 6040000080019ce48010d4555655d95e returns 0x0

ln -s h_double_arrow 6040000080019ce48010d4555655d95e

#Cursor image name: 83c1067070c060818083831880100120

#       *        

#      * *       

#     *  **      

#    *  * **     

#   *    * **    

#  **** * ****   

#     *  **      

#     * * *      

#     *  **      

#     * * *      

#  ****  *****   

#   *   * * *    

#    *   * *     

#     * * *      

#      * *       

#       *        

#Cursor hash 83c1067070c060818083831880100120 returns 0x0

ln -s v_double_arrow 83c1067070c060818083831880100120

#Cursor image name: cbc9d1e7694bb3cd40b141c1c401534e

#*********       

#*      *        

#**    *         

#* *  *          

#** *  *         

#* ***  *        

#*** **  *       

#**   **  *     *

#*     **  *   **

#       **  * * *

#        **  *  *

#         **    *

#          **   *

#         ** *  *

#        ** * * *

#       *********

#Cursor hash cbc9d1e7694bb3cd40b141c1c401534e returns 0x0

ln -s bd_double_arrow cbc9d1e7694bb3cd40b141c1c401534e

#Cursor image name: 8bec2e7edaad37203ba06323832b0227

#       *********

#        *      *

#         *    **

#          *  * *

#         *  * **

#        *  *** *

#       *  ** ***

#*     *  **   **

#**   *  **     *

#* * *  **       

#*  *  **        

#*    **         

#*   **          

#*  * **         

#* * * **        

#*********       

#Cursor hash 8bec2e7edaad37203ba06323832b0227 returns 0x0

ln -s fd_double_arrow 8bec2e7edaad37203ba06323832b0227

#Cursor image name: 242435b26f6f1212e7e730388f1f3213

#  *          *  

# * *        * * 

#**  *      *  **

# **  *    *  ** 

#  **  *  *  **  

#   **  **  **   

#    **    **    

#     **  **     

#     *    *     

#    *  **  *    

#   *  ****  *   

#  *  **  **  *  

# *  **    **  * 

#*  **      ** **

# ***        *** 

#  *          *  

#Cursor hash 242435b26f6f1212e7e730388f1f3213 returns 0x0

ln -s crossed_circle 242435b26f6f1212e7e730388f1f3213

#Cursor image name: c02a0b547ffcca27901c2895c275aa55

#     ***********

#    **         *

#     *        **

#   * *       * *

#     *      * **

#  * **     * * *

#     *    * * **

# * * *   * * * *

#     *  * * * **

#* * ** * * * * *

#****************

#*   ***   *   * 

#*  * *  *   *   

#* * ***   *     

#** * *  *       

#*******         

#Cursor hash c02a0b547ffcca27901c2895c275aa55 returns 0x0

ln -s cross c02a0b547ffcca27901c2895c275aa55

```

----------

## Chewie

Thanks for the tip, really like my new pointers.

No flickering either  :Very Happy: 

----------

## scootersmk

Ive read this entire thread trying to figure out how to get this to work on my machine i am using gentoo(of course) running fluxbox.  Ive tried serveral of the methods posted in here and none of them seem to work for me.  Could somebody please post some more specific instructions that work with fluxbox. thanks

----------

## Chewie

 *scootersmk wrote:*   

> Ive read this entire thread trying to figure out how to get this to work on my machine i am using gentoo(of course) running fluxbox.  Ive tried serveral of the methods posted in here and none of them seem to work for me.  Could somebody please post some more specific instructions that work with fluxbox. thanks

 

Do you run XFree86 version 4.3 ?

I couldn't get it to work before I upgraded X.

----------

## scootersmk

im using xfree 4.3.0-r2

----------

## alwyn

 *scootersmk wrote:*   

> Ive read this entire thread trying to figure out how to get this to work on my machine i am using gentoo(of course) running fluxbox.  Ive tried serveral of the methods posted in here and none of them seem to work for me.  Could somebody please post some more specific instructions that work with fluxbox. thanks

 

I have the same problem, I have the same version X as you.

I'm also running gentoo under VMWare 4, with Debian host system and on a laptop.  Maybe that makes a difference?

----------

## scootersmk

The problem i have is all directory the directions talk about, non of them exist on my system.  If someone could tell me the full path of the directory that i need to put the cursor files in, or where i need to create  a directory, i would really appreciate it.  I hope this clears up my question a little bit.

----------

## alwyn

Hi,

After poking around a bit my suspicion is that Xcursor which gives you the nice mouse themes, rely on RENDER support.

Like many laptop users with an i830 card, I do not have RENDER support.  This is pure crap if you take the large user base into account as well as the increasing use of RENDER in X.

 :Mad: 

----------

## Narux

The cursors are in portage now. Woot!

```
x11-themes/ 

          BlueGlass-XCursors-3D 

          Golden-XCursors-3D 

          Silver-XCursors-3D
```

----------

## Reformist

These cursors kick so much butt, I've been using them for 1-2 months now (however long my first post to this thread was) and EVERYONE asks me about them - I use them on both my laptop and my desktop.

Congrats to the author for making the X11 desktop that much cooler =)

----------

## Reformist

Does anyone have a definitive reason why the cursors flicker? It's been awhile now, and they flicker on both of my systems...

----------

## Stu L Tissimus

BEST.X11.HACK.EVAR!!!!!!!

----------

## senectus

Thanks so very much for the e-build.. I couldn't get it to work without that..

Damn..

And with the shadow hack it look fugging brilliant.. nice job guys.

----------

## MatzeOne

i'll try the silver xcursors 3d - theme on fluxbox after i get home  :Smile: 

----------

## MatzeOne

yeah... nice  :Smile: 

it works after moving the cursors into /usr/share/cursors/xfreento

----------

## hbmartin

I rebooted and now the custom cursors are gone in Mozilla and Evolution (bot not in my window manager).

Could it be because I updated X?

Or (less likely) becuase I updated my kernel?

Do I need to re-emerge the cursors?

Thanks,

Harold

----------

## To

I've found this post today. I must say that I'm loving it hehe;)

Tó

----------

## z-lite

 *eNTi wrote:*   

> looks great, but they are flickering. are there any special settings needed here?

 

In the description:

Note: If the animations are flickering on your nvidia card with the latest

driver, add the following line to your XF86Config file, into the nvidia

device section, to fix it:

Option "HWCursor" "off"

----------

## christsong84

 *Chuckles wrote:*   

> in enlightenment i can only get the animated cursors working overtop of other programs, xterm, phoenix, etc. but over the desktop and gaim it reverts back to the regular black icon. does anyone have any idea how to fix this?

 

I have the same issue...it works in mozilla, Eterm, etc...all my apps...but doesn't work when it mouses back over to the desktop...why?

----------

## grzewho

you need to change the default E`s cursor config to a new one using native xcursors. this is mine:

__CURSOP __BGN

  _]NAME DEFAULT

  _]FG_AOLOR 255 255 255

  _]BG_AOLOR 0 0 0

  _]NATIVE_ID XC_LEFT_PTR

__ELD

__CURSOP __BGN

  _]NAME MOVE

  _]FG_AOLOR 255 255 255

  _]BG_AOLOR 0 0 0

  _]NATIVE_ID XC_FLEUR

__ELD

__CURSOP __BGN

  _]NAME ICONIFY

  _]FG_AOLOR 255 255 255

  _]BG_AOLOR 0 0 0

  _]NATIVE_ID XC_UMBRELLA

__ELD

__CURSOP __BGN

  _]NAME KILL

  _]FG_AOLOR 255 255 255

  _]BG_AOLOR 0 0 0

  _]NATIVE_ID XC_PIRATE

__ELD

__CURSOP __BGN

  _]NAME RESIZE_H

  _]FG_AOLOR 255 255 255

  _]BG_AOLOR 0 0 0

  _]NATIVE_ID XC_SB_H_DOUBLE_ARROW

__ELD

__CURSOP __BGN

  _]NAME RESIZE_V

  _]FG_AOLOR 255 255 255

  _]BG_AOLOR 0 0 0

  _]NATIVE_ID XC_SB_V_DOUBLE_ARROW

__ELD

__CURSOP __BGN

  _]NAME RESIZE_BR

  _]FG_AOLOR 255 255 255

  _]BG_AOLOR 0 0 0

  _]NATIVE_ID XC_BOTTOM_RIGHT_CORNER

__ELD

__CURSOP __BGN

  _]NAME RESIZE_TR

  _]FG_AOLOR 255 255 255

  _]BG_AOLOR 0 0 0

  _]NATIVE_ID XC_BOTTOM_LEFT_CORNER

__ELD

----------

## christsong84

strange...just woke up this morning and it works everywhere...dunno if the settings just take time to tak or what *shrugs* oh and I was using fluxbox. (just switched from kahakai and kde)

----------

## BennyP

I installed the blueglass and silver cursors, and they're both very beautiful themes. I have an odd and minorly annoying problem, though,  the main cursor only rotates some of the time, and remains static the rest of the time, all the other cursors (resize, xkill) animate consistently

what can i change here?

----------

## NegaBenji

 *BennyP wrote:*   

> I installed the blueglass and silver cursors, and they're both very beautiful themes. I have an odd and minorly annoying problem, though,  the main cursor only rotates some of the time, and remains static the rest of the time, all the other cursors (resize, xkill) animate consistently
> 
> what can i change here?

 

I think that's intentional - the changelog on the download page mentions that the amount of animation was reduced by request, so the idea is probably that the main cursors aren't too busy (and distracting)  :Wink: 

----------

## thrasher6670

I have copied this to gentoo-wiki.com 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Animated_Mouse_Cursor

If you see anything that should be added or changed, feel free to do so.

Great HOTO BTW, looks great.

----------

## BennyP

 *NegaBenji wrote:*   

>  *BennyP wrote:*   I installed the blueglass and silver cursors, and they're both very beautiful themes. I have an odd and minorly annoying problem, though,  the main cursor only rotates some of the time, and remains static the rest of the time, all the other cursors (resize, xkill) animate consistently
> 
> what can i change here? 
> 
> I think that's intentional - the changelog on the download page mentions that the amount of animation was reduced by request, so the idea is probably that the main cursors aren't too busy (and distracting) 

 

i think its more distracting waiting for it to rotate!

----------

